# Plants available for Alex's Pond removal



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the following plants I could share in limitied quanties (2 stems each and maybe up to 3 packages each :
1. Blyxa Japonica - multiple portions
2. Ludwigia Glandulosas - Just starting to grow out
3. Ludwigia inclinita verticillata var Cuba - Multiple starter plants if floated for a couple of weeks
4. Ludwigia Inclinata - Very delicate plant.
5. Ludwigia Ovalis
6. Bacopy Caroliniana - Fast grower and I have a bunch of this
7. Baby Roseafolia Echinodoris Sword - Sword spoken for
8. Various Crypts
9. Mermaid Weed (Prospernica Palustris)
10. Ludwigia Repens x L. Arcuata (Narrow Leaf Repens)
11. Aponogeton Undulatas
12. Anubias Barteri var Barteri
13. Java Fern Needle Leaf and Regular
14. Stauragyne Repens
15. Both Green and Red Lotus plants - Red Lotus Spoken for
16. Some Saggitaria, Lobelia Cardinalis and Nassae sp. Red

That all is can think of for now.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Mike ill take one of the roseafolia swords and a red lotus plant


----------



## gonzoman (Apr 10, 2015)

I am in need of a fairly high amount of fast growers for a 300 gallon start up. I will take just about anything to get it started lol


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I will like the trimming of what ever any one can offer. for the second time I got BBA. this time I've let the wood soak for a week in a h20-2 and h20 mix.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike, I would love to have some bacopa for my ponds, and can bring fairly large amounts of the fast growing stems _Ludwigia arcuata_ x _repens_, and _Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia_.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i'd like: anubia, Aponogeton Undulatas and a lotus please
thank you


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Java fern sounds nice if thats ok. 

Joey, the h2o2 will dissolve your wood if you let it sit long enough. If your objective is to sanitize it, soak it in denatured ethanol instead then let it sit out for a while to fully dry. Maybe a week to be sure?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Virc003 said:


> Java fern sounds nice if thats ok.
> 
> Joey, the h2o2 will dissolve your wood if you let it sit long enough. If your objective is to sanitize it, soak it in denatured ethanol instead then let it sit out for a while to fully dry. Maybe a week to be sure?


this stuff, yes I'm trying to kill of the remaining BBA. 
http://www.chemworld.com/Ethanol-95...VvkzQ31EP1T2pPvJWnLdMwQhBiPaN5RrZsxoCC-fw_wcB


----------



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

How's this work? Are you selling or just giving this away?


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

QUOTE=fishyjoe24;817970]this stuff, yes I'm trying to kill of the remaining BBA. 
http://www.chemworld.com/Ethanol-95...VvkzQ31EP1T2pPvJWnLdMwQhBiPaN5RrZsxoCC-fw_wcB[/QUOTE]

Joey, that link has the right product but the wrong price! You could go to Home Depot or Lowes or even Ace Hardware and buy it by the gallon for no more than $5-10.

BE CAREFUL with it though ethanol will let off fumes and is highly flammable!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

CowBoYReX said:


> How's this work? Are you selling or just giving this away?


This is a plant trade for members of DFW APC only at our next meeting.


----------



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

i would love to have the green lotus


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I think I have everyones request covered. See you at the meeting.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you, Mike....you're always so generous


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Any Baby Roseafolia Echinodoris Sword available ? or any Inclinata ?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd like some samples of narrow leaf java fern, and dwarf hair grass.


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

i was just getting ready to post wanting some anubius barteri and some crypts for a rescape of my thirteen gallon and fifty gallon

if any are going to be available still i want some anubius and crypts please


----------

